# Questions??



## cuckoo (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi ALL,

Wondering if anyone can help me, looking at the PR form (uk) am i right in thinking that i need to submit all forms to nova scotia and then wait for the word to then submit everything again to London embassy??? bit confused!, also can i apply for PR and nursing registration with CARNA simultaneously or not one without the other?? seeing double at the min with the form situation, any help appreciated! Nat x


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

cuckoo said:


> Hi ALL,
> 
> Wondering if anyone can help me, looking at the PR form (uk) am i right in thinking that i need to submit all forms to nova scotia and then wait for the word to then submit everything again to London embassy??? bit confused!, also can i apply for PR and nursing registration with CARNA simultaneously or not one without the other?? seeing double at the min with the form situation, any help appreciated! Nat x


I believe you only have to submit the forms once. Follow the instructions on your application form and do not deviate from it,
I see no reason why you cannot apply to CARNA while your PR application is in process.


----------



## cuckoo (Aug 8, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> I believe you only have to submit the forms once. Follow the instructions on your application form and do not deviate from it,
> I see no reason why you cannot apply to CARNA while your PR application is in process.


Thanks Auld,

I was being a muppet!, had a break and went back to the forms, ignore the above request! It is pretty self explanatory, need a budweiser.........


----------

